# Fantic FX1 Enduro



## TNTE3 (Nov 10, 2017)

I spent the day on a Fantic 180 XF1 enduro. I read the reviews on this bike in detail by several different mags and i have to say i can’t agree with them on very many view points. 
1- how they didn’t rate this bike as a billy goat climber i don’t understand, my limiting factor on what i could climb was flipping over backwards. It out climbed my bulls FS3 without question.
The downhill stability is incredible. 
But what surprised me most about this bike was i set the sags and the bike hands down has best stock suspension i have ever ridden. Planted supple on chop and can handle a massive hit, blows through chunk like a full DH bike but still has some pop. I did have to agree with mag test on how they say it’s not easy on tight sections. But i wasn’t able to bring a pump and or tokens and set different sag and see how well i could Taylor the bike in. Basically rode it box stock and it had a few demo miles. 
After one day i say I’m gonna have to ditch the heavily modified FS3 and jump aboard the XF1 as this bike can absolutely mod a downhill and climb back up quick and give you more. 
I will give an update on my new XF1 in few weeks when i settle into my own bike and setup the bike for my personal liking.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

I totally agree! The Fantic Integra is an awesome bike!

I got to ride Stefy Bau’s (moto champ and Fantic CEO) personal rig and the bike plowed thru deep ruts, big roots like they were not there at all.

The Integra is very stable going up and specially going down! The 29er front and 27+ rear plus that ridiculous HTA WORKS!


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice looking bike. Just on pure numbers it would seem to be a great descender but hard on the climbs with the really slack seat tube and head tube but that is why you have to ride em for the best idea of performance. Long chainstays as well might be why it isn't as nimble as other bikes. Sounds like a winner and I like the 630wh battery which should give good range as well.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

bit of competition for the Rocky Powerplay and Pivot Shuttle, at the high end of eMTB, it seems. thanks for the review


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Glad your pumped on it! I personally would rather own my Focus, but to each his own. Ride on!


----------



## TNTE3 (Nov 10, 2017)

Gutch said:


> Glad your pumped on it! I personally would rather own my Focus, but to each his own. Ride on!


 inereeing that you mention focus, as i was on demo ride there was a guy on a focus jam2 who stopped we chatted he asked me how i likes the bike and i response the opinion is still open as i haven't put it through all its paces yet, but it's a demo bike so if you want a quick spin your welcome to, so for couple miles we switched bikes, his bike was setup by his dealer still had nipples on tires and he was 16-20 lbs heavier then myself, the focus stock suspension isn't even close to Fantic, rough, i had machine gun itching arms after first little downhill section and i couldn't climb a section tried 3 times that i had just climbed on Fantic, the brake dive was huge and i blew through the stroke on harder hits
With almost 20yrs exp as a test rider for fox suspension in both mountain bike and motocross i have ridden a lot bikes pre production doing testing and evaluating. 
The focus is a great bike, lots of ergo features that are really cool and well placed, but it's suspenion needs a lot of internal valving changes to be even close to the job Fantic did. ( not be be a bragger, but for reference have close to a dozen KOM on strava on DH sections on FS3)
Keep in mind i own a heavily modded Bulls FS3. That i believe had even worse suspension then the focus and spend months revalving and tweaking to get a bike that was butter smooth on chatter and still take a terrain park drop or big hit. 
So my review on the bike wasn't as an owner of one or biased because it's my brand. 
I wrote the review because i felt the bike didn't get it's fair shake from mag test guys in my opinion. I did however almost 100% agree with all the reviews on my FS3, where i didn't agree on the FS3 review is it's not a stable bike at speed and was very nervous on fast rough sections that i had to add 160mm fork and offset rear shock bushing to settle it down.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, my Jam29 Pro is built. Dialed Lyrik 150 front and DVO Topaz rear. The Focus looks like a bike where as the Fantik looks like slap on afterthought engineering. Just my opinion. I would not be remotely interested in aesthetics alone. Like you say suspension set up is key. My XL weighs 46#.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

My bad, I was looking at their Trail model, the Enduro looks sweet!


----------



## TNTE3 (Nov 10, 2017)

Gutch said:


> Yeah, my Jam29 Pro is built. Dialed Lyrik 150 front and DVO Topaz rear. The Focus looks like a bike where as the Fantik looks like slap on afterthought engineering. Just my opinion. I would not be remotely interested in aesthetics alone. Like you say suspension set up is key. My XL weighs 46#.


So you believe the focus with its additional battery installed doesn't look like an after thought? It also really affects the handling of jam2 horribly when installed. My strong points on focus are it's olayful at slower speeds, the left hand e setting with what appears to be a shifter is really nice touch and bad ass to change modes on the fly, i was a little disappointed in E8000 stepper, expected more, i do like how smooth and silent and how it feels drag free at speed over assist levels. But needing two suspension settings for one bike, one with integrated battery and one for additional battery doesn't quite fit my style. I want to dial it in once and enjoy and only need a click here or there for different dirt or bombing vs cruising


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Still take the focus! What’s that bike weigh? Integrated di2? The Enduro looks way nicer than the trail. I switched out the Shimano shifter with a e6000 shifter to run my wolf tooth remote for the transfer seat post. To each his own. Glad you’re ripping an emtb. They are too much fun.


----------



## TNTE3 (Nov 10, 2017)

Gutch said:


> Still take the focus! What's that bike weigh? Integrated di2? The Enduro looks way nicer than the trail. I switched out the Shimano shifter with a e6000 shifter to run my wolf tooth remote for the transfer seat post. To each his own. Glad you're ripping an emtb. They are too much fun.


I still don't have one, i on my bulls FS3. But i get a little sensitive about people posting opinions on products they have not tested them self. Had you stated you didn't like some of the numbers or looks of the XF1 or just brand loyal to focus people would be able to see where your opinion comes from. 
Being a designer and engineer by trade i make a few things myself and when i read reviews about products that have not truly invested the time and hands on to be making a review, it's really not a fair way to treat these companies that work so hard to develop and design us new playbtoys. 
So i try hard not to say much negative but give my true personal hands on exp of the products without being what i call brand blind. Example the whole Chevy vs Ford who's better thing. So i try to b as accurate and informative as possible or i feel i shouldn't say anything, there. Few bikes i have ridden and really not liked but i didn't get a chance to setup per there engineered numbers and-give a fair shake so i stay nothing


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’ve owned 3 Levo’s with Brose and just prefer the e8000 set up. Especially the Q factor. Buy what you like, I visually prefer the focus with a smaller battery. I run eco and can get a good session in without the additional battery or weight. My suspension is good and I love the ergos. That’s why I purchased. I also have a dealer down the road from me. It works. Your review was good, but you hop on some heavier guys bike without even setting sag and review how crappy the suspension was? Fair shake no?


----------



## TNTE3 (Nov 10, 2017)

If you read what i posted theroughly you would have saw i called out the owner estimated weight over me, and the bike was at really close to 25% sag with me so it was a fair shake down as the bike was within the manufacture specified sag range. 
But i can say my suspension complaint can not be even slightly addressed with sag settings. Tokens, bands, and lighter hi speed compression would improve.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Cool. I prefer the Lyrik fork and Topaz shock I have installed. I haven’t had to do any internal mods with the terrain I’m riding now. That said, you being a tester for Fox, I’m sure your knowledge is more vast than mine. I also have an MX background. Braap!


----------



## TNTE3 (Nov 10, 2017)

Also the new Brose S drive also makes my older T drive feel worse to me then the E8000. 
When i got off my T drive to E8000 i was super impressed as thought that’s the drive i should consider as primary choice on my next. 
Butafter riding the S drive i prefer it. But there close enough for my taste that the bike feel would win my choice not motor brand between them.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Have you tried the 29er Focus Jam2?


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

As a Focus Jam2 owner on the heavy side (#280 riding) I agree with TNTE3 on the stock suspension needing work, I could never get the Revelation to a happy mid point as it was either too soft and blowing through the mid-range or too much air pressure and the fork was unresponsive to minor to medium hits. The shock was ok but not great compared to the fork but since I've sent the fork off for work I decided to also get the Topaz shock so that the rear of the bike can work with the front better. All still up in the air until I get the fork back. 

I admit I was drawn to the Focus since I like how it looks with the integrated battery/Di2 system but since buying it I've loved how it performs even with less than ideal suspension for my weight/build, so much so that I have no problem throwing a further 1k into the bike to make it better. That $1k plus the $500 for the extra battery puts my Focus right at the same price point for the XF1 I think, can't wait to see how the bike works with more robust dampers front and rear.

One thing to note about the E8000 setup from the factory is that the trail mode is set to it's lowest assistance level and boost is set to it's highest resulting in a small change from eco (fixed assist, can't change) to trail and then a large one from trail to boost. No telling if the guy you met has changed that of course but it would be hard to evaluate the E8000 (or all motor setups I guess) without checking the settings. I've heard that Shimano might reprogram the motor for a emtb setting that is similar to other motor groups and that would be nice to try out.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, I noticed that and changed it on STEPS app. Good catch! The S6000 switch at $65 is an awesome switch. You can go into all the settings, right from the switch. Pretty cool. The biggest advantage of course is the clearance for a dropper lever. I mounted it on the right hand side. Gonna sell the xt shifter. I also added 4 piston xt caliper on the back with a 203 for some more braking. I never rode the stock suspension, guess I wasn’t missing much.


----------



## TNTE3 (Nov 10, 2017)

Zinfan, you pretty much have same complaint i did. But my problem is the lyric is a great fork but it is actually a entry level fork and it has limited damning control as it’s an emulsion dampener. But it can be upgraded to a pike internal for couple hundred (what i did on my Bulls) then you have a closed chamber dampener that you don’t rely on air pressure or excessive bottomless tokens to hold it up in stroke. The problem is your now limited to who has the valving knowledge to make the pike internal match your bike geometry and rear shock. 
It’s hard to find people who have good valving knowledge on the new ebikes as they require much stiffer base valve then conv MTB
I def have to agree on the looks of the focus. 
Sharp looking bike.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Gutch said:


> Yeah, I noticed that and changed it on STEPS app. Good catch! The S6000 switch at $65 is an awesome switch. You can go into all the settings, right from the switch. Pretty cool. The biggest advantage of course is the clearance for a dropper lever. I mounted it on the right hand side. Gonna sell the xt shifter. I also added 4 piston xt caliper on the back with a 203 for some more braking. I never rode the stock suspension, guess I wasn't missing much.


No I don't think you missed anything with the stock suspension lol. I mentioned in the Focus Jam build thread that I'm going to get the new E7000 left control unit when it comes out also to replace that trigger so my dropper lever fits better. If the new suspension setup works as I hope I may be putting 4 piston caliper's on the bike also.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

TNTE3 said:


> Zinfan, you pretty much have same complaint i did. But my problem is the lyric is a great fork but it is actually a entry level fork and it has limited damning control as it's an emulsion dampener. But it can be upgraded to a pike internal for couple hundred (what i did on my Bulls) then you have a closed chamber dampener that you don't rely on air pressure or excessive bottomless tokens to hold it up in stroke. The problem is your now limited to who has the valving knowledge to make the pike internal match your bike geometry and rear shock.
> It's hard to find people who have good valving knowledge on the new ebikes as they require much stiffer base valve then conv MTB
> I def have to agree on the looks of the focus.
> Sharp looking bike.


You have far more knowledge about forks than I do (rebound and compression are about my limit) but I hope Craig at Avalanche Downhill can work it out. Here is what I'm having done to my fork (note I had to send them my fork since the Revelation with 35mm stanchions is new and they don't have the measurements otherwise I'd have tried the install myself with LBS as emergency backup) Revelation Cartridge and piston/valve revalve Kits

Open bath, mid valving etc etc. Not getting the ABS option on Craig's advice but I did go for whatever the HSB thing is. Of course I will report on the results when it gets back any day now (finger crossed).

edited to add, other option I thought about was to get a DVO Diamond fork and hope it would have the adjustability to work for me but that was another $500 cost and no guarantee that it would work, with this Avalanche I hope I can adjust it with their help.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

[SUB][/SUB]The 2019 Lyrik RC2 fork rocks!


----------



## TNTE3 (Nov 10, 2017)

I made a model name mistake. 
Sorry, the lyrik is too end and i had the name of the Yari and lyrik backwards in my head. 
The Yari is the open chamber emulsion fork, not the lyrik. 
Yari open chamber, pike bladder chamber and the lyrik is true inner cartridge design sealed and pressurized. 
Hutch, i agree with you, i think in stock form the 2017 through 2019 lyrik out performs the fox factory in stock form, smoother on small chop and mid stroke holds well with great dampening power for big hits without the need of stacking bottomless tokens like the Yari


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

TNTE3 said:


> I made a model name mistake.
> Sorry, the lyrik is too end and i had the name of the Yari and lyrik backwards in my head.
> The Yari is the open chamber emulsion fork, not the lyrik.
> Yari open chamber, pike bladder chamber and the lyrik is true inner cartridge design sealed and pressurized.
> Hutch, i agree with you, i think in stock form the 2017 through 2019 lyrik out performs the fox factory in stock form, smoother on small chop and mid stroke holds well with great dampening power for big hits without the need of stacking bottomless tokens like the Yari


Can you list all the mods you've done to your fs3? I have the same bike and find it adequate for my uses, but am always looking for upgrade options. Thanks.


----------



## TNTE3 (Nov 10, 2017)

justin70 said:


> Can you list all the mods you've done to your fs3? I have the same bike and find it adequate for my uses, but am always looking for upgrade options. Thanks.


35mm head stay, 160mm air rod to convert forks to 160 travel, pike fork internal with mid mid base valving, removed some high speed compression added some low speed, liquid A kit fork oil and turned forks into oil bath vs just bushing grease. 1x chain ring with 34T front and 11x44 rear casset- Sram cassette, 35mm riser bars can't temember the width. 120mm dropper seat and trimmed 13mm of top of seat tube to get seat lower when collapsed. 
2.8 snake skin Adex magic Mary up front with AVO case maxxis high roller 2 on rear. 
36c offset Carbon hoops. Monarch rc3 rear shock with med hard valving, but i removed 2 of the 5 valving shims on the face and added 2 in the piramid, that reduced wheel chatter on loose dirt bracking and adding to middle of stack gave it firmer back bone on g out, turns and drops. 2mm offsetbshock bushing. I also went to 203mm rotors front and rear. L
Oh, i also added bottomless token to forks and maxed out the rear shock in bands. With longer fork and offset shock bushing head anglebisn66.8
If your on a budget. 
160mm air rod up front, add 1-1/2 tokens, (cut last one in half) and do 35 mm head stay and max the rear shock bands.


----------



## TNTE3 (Nov 10, 2017)

Well here my update, i have a couple hundred miles on it now and i thought i update. 
I have added a token to front forks, oil bath front forks with liquid A kit fork oil and replaced the oil in cartridge as well. I have within 3 runs on my trail system bettered my STRAVA KOM’s and the more i ride the bike the more impressed i get. Took me about a 100 miles to sort out the dead suspension feeling and what in first impressions felt lazy and lacking pop. But after some time on the bike i realized for an enduro bike you don’t need pop and the high speed cornering and confidence the bike builds its not missing much exp a rider willing to commit to speed!! The faster you ride it the more fun and impressive it becomes. 
I’m going to try shorter head stay in next few days see how t responds


----------



## eltee (Nov 10, 2009)

A warning about the Fantic FX1 bikes. When I was researching and looking to buy my first eMTB I visited my local bike shop, he's sold and built several of my pedal MTBs. He is a Fantic dealer. He told me there was a magnet built into the battery holder and that, unbeknownst to him, a washer had gotten in there and when he inserted a battery it got fried. The battery, of course, is really expensive but my point was to simply give a heads up to anyone whose battery compartment has a magnet to check before you insert the battery in there.


----------



## TNTE3 (Nov 10, 2017)

This is not a Fantic battery issue, all the Brose power supplies use a battery magnet to hold the power supply cable in. This person made a mechanical error and caused the battery fire by shorting the Pos and neg battery posts together. 
Basically the magnet will pull a wrench or any metal tool into the socket and short the battery. 
This is why your supposed to use the battery socket cap while installing the battery. If you don’t have the safety cap cover the battery socket with tape when installing. 
Any battery that has the terminals shorted has extremely high risk of catching fire even the old school lead acid battery’s I’ve seen blow up from being shorted.


----------



## Picowatt (Feb 26, 2014)

I tried out the 160 Carbon version. So far the best Emtb I have had the chance to ride


----------



## TNTE3 (Nov 10, 2017)

*Carbon 1*



Picowatt said:


> I tried out the 160 Carbon version. So far the best Emtb I have had the chance to ride


I've been riding the carbon 1 and it's pretty good. Still trying to get suspension dialed as i took off the factory wheels as the rear hub failed and spokes where flying. But the bike is super fun


----------

